

Amazon will launch Content Delivery Network web-service - umangjaipuria
http://gigaom.com/2008/09/18/amazon-launches-content-delivery-network-service/

======
blinkblink
If they're going to offer digital services on a large scale, they need this
CDN anyway. Good idea to make it available as a service too.

------
umangjaipuria
Do I see Amazon doing to the web as a platform what Google did to the web as
an application?

------
vaksel
wonder what their speeds will be like compared to other CDNs

